
European Parliament Urges Protection for Edward Snowden - rickdale
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/world/europe/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower.html?_r=0
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10471172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10471172)

